# What's the meaning of this?



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Was "reading" the latest catch magazine and noticed this shot. While it's a cool picture, I have to question whether or not the "loops" we're seeing are an intentional masterpiece or a tangled mess?

Looks kinda like a potential hook in the eye to me. :-/


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

It looks like a "snake roll". And this person is using a spey rod. You loop the line, while you are picking it up. Like a roll cast in the air. It allows you to shoot line without the backcast. You can also do it with a squilly line if you want.

It is used for people on a river, that have stuff behind you that would snag your line in the back cast. Also allows you to make a 90 degree turn insted of being limited by a roll cast.

a how too
http://www.sexyloops.com/flycasting/tsnakeroll.shtml

and a video
http://www.sexyloops.com/movies/snakeroll.shtml


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its making me hungry.  ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Its making me hungry.  ;D


[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif] [smiley=lolk.gif] [smiley=lolwsign.gif] [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif] [smiley=grin.gif] [smiley=bravo.gif]

Whew...thanks for the insight, Skinny! I'll check out those links once I stop laughing. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

If you are done laughing, go here next.

http://www.thisisfly.com/blog/?p=2107


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Here is another.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QhDavr24xA&NR=1


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Here is another.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QhDavr24xA&NR=1


Dang, I want to make fun of it, especially set to Crystal Method, but it might actually have practical uses where I fish. :-[


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> If you are done laughing, go here next.
> 
> http://www.thisisfly.com/blog/?p=2107


Oh man...I didn't know there were cameras rolling last time I fished the Chattahoochee! :-[


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Here is another.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QhDavr24xA&NR=1


Yeah...I can see that being useful, if I want to replace my leader after every cast. ;D Pretty impressive though!


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

> > Here is another.
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QhDavr24xA&NR=1
> 
> 
> Dang, I want to make fun of it, especially set to Crystal Method, but it might actually have practical uses where I fish.  :-[


It's OK to make fun of it. I can appreciate the technicality of it, and that guy is obviously a vastly superior caster to me, but if you slap your line around on the water that much where I fish, the reds will laugh at you, give you the finger, and then flee in terror. Kind of reminds me of that ribbon stick thing on the gymnastics floor exercises in the Olympics. ;D

Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Kind of reminds me of that ribbon stick thing on the gymnastics floor exercises in the Olympics. ;D


lmao


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I had to look twice at the first pic. I could have sworn that was a pic of me trying to cast into the wind.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't see him catch any fish :'(


----------

